# Considering moving to Ko Samui from US



## mcexpatus (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm considering moving to Ko Samui from the US for work. I'm very health conscious. I work out and eat very healthy. I will also be moving there alone as a single guy. 

Any feedback on the pros and cons is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

mcexpatus said:


> I'm considering moving to Ko Samui from the US for work. I'm very health conscious. I work out and eat very healthy. I will also be moving there alone as a single guy.
> 
> Any feedback on the pros and cons is greatly appreciated.


Being very health conscious really throws things off kilter as far as sharing my experiences  But I think you'll be OK. Try not to rush things. Just take it easy and let life unfold :fingerscrossed:


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

For work? What do you mean by 'for work'?


----------



## mcexpatus (Jun 6, 2013)

visual effects editor said:


> For work? What do you mean by 'for work'?


I already have a job lined up.


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

Well you have to find health conscious people to hang out with. That maybe a challenge at first. Resorts are all about drinking and partying. You will have plenty of girlfriends. I would not stress too much about bringing your stuff with you, just your very light weight clothes, maybe get a cellphone in country, something to listen to music on. I have a MacBook Pro and Ipad with dozens of movies for the flight. Air quality is good on the islands. Stress level is low compared to other parts of Thailand. You might want to stock up on your supplements and bring them with you until you find somewhere local to buy them. Lots of fresh fish and chicken, vegetables everywhere. Like a lot of places, basic healthy food in Thailand is cheaper than fast food or processed food. Western food is very popular with Thai's, Pizza and sugar everywhere, but very health soups on the street. You will not need a car unless your work requires it. You can rent a scooter long term . I am not in that area but there must be a gym nearby. Sounds great! anything else?  Oh, of course that part of Thailand is more expensive than say up north somewhere for obvious reasons. So better factor that into your living expense projections. Maybe 60,000 baht on the islands vs. 45,000 up north living bare bones for a single guy, not partying or driving new car.


----------



## mcexpatus (Jun 6, 2013)

Great info!! Thank you...most appreciated. This is a big move for me. A lot of unknowns. I've heard nothing but great things about life in Thailand. Genuine, caring people. Hot weather...but that works for me. Looking forward to the transition.


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

I've met some great people on the island and in Thailand. That being said, there are bad apples, just because they are smiling does not mean they are genuine or caring. You are in for a huge culture shock, best advice I can give is keep you cool at all times and don't over react to things. Thailand is a lot different from the west, you will have to accept that in order to survive here.


----------



## mcexpatus (Jun 6, 2013)

What specifically are you referring to regarding the difference in culture?? Good or bad difference??


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

There is too much to be specific. From family values to common sense and moral code, things are different.


----------

